# Server 2008 R2 High Memory Usage



## FossTeknologies (Aug 24, 2007)

Trying to fix a memory problem for a business server. On startup or after running RAMMap to clear the working sets, the system runs like a dream with around 35 to 40 percent memory usage, but within 24 hours the memory usage creeps up to between 90 and 99 percent and stays there until either a reboot or clearing the working sets again. My knee jerk solution is to just bang another 4GB in there, but I want to avoid having to go to that expense if its not going to fix the problem. It doesn't appear to be a _svchost_ problem that I've heard about in my search for a solution - the server generally has around 10 instances of svchost running but even at 99% memory usage, no svchost instance is showing more than about 20000k, most much less.

System specs
Win Server 2008 R2 Foundation
serving 3 Win 7 clients with DNS, file sharing, Symantec Endpoint and the business' accounting system.​AMD Phenom II X4 955 CPU
4GB DDR3 1333


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Is the av client running on that server? Try stopping the service if it is and see if it clears up the memory issue. svchost is a process that manages a single or multiple services running on the computer, the number is only relevent to the number of services that are running. Is there one that is taking more memory than the rest?


----------



## FossTeknologies (Aug 24, 2007)

Yep, the AV client is running on the server, but I'm not particularly keen on disabling it for 24 hours.

All svchost processes are using roughly the same amount of memory.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Why are you reticent to disable the AV on the server? If no one is physically using the server and only storing files on it then no one can execute a virus. Endpoint protection client with all of the bells and whistles running is a huge drain on system performance. Especially if you are scanning/protecting areas wiht real time scanners where files change a lot you will take a perfomance hit.


----------

